# Knock Sensor



## bearca (Feb 16, 2007)

The gas milage on my 97 Max isn't very good, from reading posts on this forum, sounds like it could be a faulty knock sensor.
Will a faulty knock sensor light the check engine light. The light is not on.
Is there any way to check the sensor.

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I would suspect degraded o2 sensors first. Typically every 80k-100k miles or so you should replace them, so if you haven't, try that.


----------

